# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  أبو زيد الدبوسي :هو أول من أبرز علم الخلاف إلى الوجود ؟

## عبدالله الجنوبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أيها الإخوة الفضلاء
ذكر صاحب "معالم أصول الفقه عند أهل السنة والجماعة" عند ترجمته لأبي زيد الدبوسي ما يلي :

"هو: عبيد الله بن عمر بن عيسى الدبوسي الحنفي، أبو زيد، كان أحد من يضرب به المثل في النظر واستخراج الحجج،وهو أول من أبرز 
علم الخلاف إلى الوجود، له كتاب: "الأسرار"، و"تقويم الأدلة"،و"الأمد الأقصى"، توفي سنة (430ﻫ).
 انظر: "تاج التراجم" (192)، و"شذرات الذهب" (3/345)." 

فما هو علم الخلاف المذكور و ما ضابطه ؟ أفيدوني أفادكم الله

----------


## مصطفى ولد ادوم أحمد غالي

لسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله كيف تتجرأ يا عبد الله على هذا القول و الامام الشافعي معروف بقولته المتزنة المنصفة لكل مخالف له حيث قال:رأيي صواب يحتمل الخطا و رأي خصمي خطأ يحتمل الصواب و أما من ألف في مسائل الاختلاف فعندنا الامام الطحاوي ألف كتاب اختلاف الفقهاء و ابن المنذر له عدة كتب من أهمها الاشراف و المروزي عنده أيضا اختلاف الفقهاء و الطبري له كتاب صغير حول اختلاف الفقهاء و غيرهم كثير سبقوا صاحبك و الله الموفق للصواب

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

جزاك الله خيرا على ما ذكرت من مؤلفات سبقت مؤلفات أبي زيد رحمه الله...إلا أن هذا غير موضوع السؤال.
ثم أخي الكريم... لما هذه الشدة ؟ لعلك تراجع أسلوبك، هداني الله و إياك.
و ما زال السؤال قاءما لأهل النهى...أفيدونا أفادكم الله

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

أيها الإخوة، وجدت التالي على الشبكة، فما رأيكم فيه :
" تعريف علم الخلاف


فقد عرفه تسهيل الوصول إلى علم الاصول انه (علم يقتدر به على حفظ الاحكام الفرعية المختلفة فيها بين الائمة أو هدمها بتقرير الحجج الشرعية وقوادح الادلة(1)).

والخلافي كما يقول في المصدر نفسه هو: (اما مجيب يحفظ وضعا شرعيا أو سائل يهدم ذلك(2)).

وجهات الالتقاء بينهما انما هي في عرض آراء الفقهاء والموازنة بينها وان كانا يفترقان في قربهما من الموضوعية في البحث وبعدهما عنها.

فالخلافي كما يوحي به قولهم: (اما مجيب يحفظ وضعا شرعيا أو سائل يهدم ذلك) يفترض آراء مسبقة يراد له تقريرها وتعزيزها وهدم ما عدها فوظيفته




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(1 و 2) دراسات في الفلسفة الاسلامية للتفتازاني ص 127 نقلا عن تسهيل الوصول ص 10." 

و الظاهر أن الموقع تابع للرافضة، و لذا لم أنقله.

----------


## بندر المسعودي

الدبوسي ( - 430 هـ وفي الجواهر المضية : وفاته 432هـ )
هو عبد الله بن عمر بن عيسى الدبوس ، أبو زيد . نسبته إلى ( دبوسية ) قرية بين بخارى وسمرقند . من أكبر أكابر فقهاء الحنفية . قال صاحب الجواهر : ( ( هو أول من وضع علم الخلاف وأبرزه للوجود ) )
من تصانيفه : ( ( الأسرار في الأصول والفروع ) ) ؛ و ( ( وتقويم الأدلة في الأصول ) )
[ الجواهر المضية ص 339 ؛ ووفيات الأعيان 2 / 251 ؛ والأعلام 4 / 448 / 248 ]

----------


## بندر المسعودي

> أيها الإخوة، وجدت التالي على الشبكة، فما رأيكم فيه :
> " تعريف علم الخلاف
> فقد عرفه تسهيل الوصول إلى علم الاصول انه (علم يقتدر به على حفظ الاحكام الفرعية المختلفة فيها بين الائمة أو هدمها بتقرير الحجج الشرعية وقوادح الادلة(1)).
> والخلافي كما يقول في المصدر نفسه هو: (اما مجيب يحفظ وضعا شرعيا أو سائل يهدم ذلك(2)).
> وجهات الالتقاء بينهما انما هي في عرض آراء الفقهاء والموازنة بينها وان كانا يفترقان في قربهما من الموضوعية في البحث وبعدهما عنها.
> فالخلافي كما يوحي به قولهم: (اما مجيب يحفظ وضعا شرعيا أو سائل يهدم ذلك) يفترض آراء مسبقة يراد له تقريرها وتعزيزها وهدم ما عدها فوظيفته
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> (1 و 2) دراسات في الفلسفة الاسلامية للتفتازاني ص 127 نقلا عن تسهيل الوصول ص 10." 
> و الظاهر أن الموقع تابع للرافضة، و لذا لم أنقله.


نعم هذا هو تعريفه

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

جزاك الله خيرا
أخي هل من نبذة عن المصدر : "  تسهيل الوصول " ؟

----------


## بندر المسعودي

تسهيل الوصول إلى علم الأصول  تصنيف : محمد عبد الرحمن المحلاوي الحنفي القاضي بالمحكمة العليا الشرعية بمصر  وهو كتاب أصول على مذهب الحنفية .

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

> تسهيل الوصول إلى علم الأصول  تصنيف : محمد عبد الرحمن المحلاوي الحنفي القاضي بالمحكمة العليا الشرعية بمصر  وهو كتاب أصول على مذهب الحنفية .


 بارك الله فيك ... 
و في أي عصر كان ؟

----------

